# Suntour Compatibility Questions



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey all. 

I have a few questions about Suntour Compatibility that I am hoping someone can answer. I have searched but still haven't found clear answers. I am specifically discussing 7 speed Suntour. 

1) Freewheels- Can a 7 speed suntour and shimano freewheel be swapped? Is the spacing between the two same for SIS?

2) Did suntour make 7 speed cassettes? If so, can the be swapped with Shimano Cassettes? What about converting to 8 speed?

3) Can shimano 7 speed shifters and deraillers be used with a Suntour 7 speed freewheel or cassette?

Thanks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Answers*

From personal experience:

1)Yes, the spacing isn't exactly the same and it is best to match shifter with rear cogs but it will work either way.

2)Yes and no they can't be swapped. The spline design on the freehub is different.

3)Yes. See number 1 for elaboration.

I'm sure someone else will chime in with exact measurements but I've had no issues mixing systems.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


I dont think Shimano ever made a 7 speed freewheel, but a Sachs is a nice alternative.

What parts do you have specifically and what do you want to do?


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

shimano did make a 7 freewheel, im using one. no LX or anything. but its shimano SIS, made in tawain.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Ditto on Sachs. I've use Suntour and shimano 7 speed thunb shirters with 7 speed Suntour freehub, Sachs freehub, Shimano hyperglide cassette, in all posible combinations. The last Suntours gear clusters were, I believe, called Powerflo, shifted pretty well. I like the Suntour ratchet shifters much better than the Shimanos. 
How many of us had the cheap plastic cap break off a perfectly good set of XT thumbies, one ride in dirt without the cover, and the shifter is junk. You will be good with mixing 7 speed stuff..


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

broomhandle said:


> shimano did make a 7 freewheel, im using one. no LX or anything. but its shimano SIS, made in tawain.


still do. HG50,HG37,HG40


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> shimano did make a 7 freewheel, im using one. no LX or anything. but its shimano SIS, made in tawain.


ah, is it a newly made unit? I dont think they made one during the actual 7 speed era...what was that 89 to 93? Or maybe they did make one then, but it was low end? Im not up to speed on the modern freewheels.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I dont think Shimano ever made a 7 speed freewheel, but a Sachs is a nice alternative.
> 
> What parts do you have specifically and what do you want to do?


Don't tell because the rest of the guys on the forum will want to lynch me. The Ibis Cousin It Tandem I just acquired apparently has Suntour XC stuff on it. I know a lot of guys like thumbies, but I want them gone for two reasons:

1) I never cared much for how they worked and prefer trigger shifters  (am and old enough to have started out riding on road bikes that had 3 and 5 gear freewheels with friction shifters), and
2) want to put a drag brake on, which works best with a friction thumbshifter.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Don't tell because the rest of the guys on the forum will want to lynch me. The Ibis Cousin It Tandem I just acquired apparently has Suntour XC stuff on it. I know a lot of guys like thumbies, but I want them gone for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I never cared much for how they worked and prefer trigger shifters  (am and old enough to have started out riding on road bikes that had 3 and 5 gear freewheels with friction shifters), and
> 2) want to put a drag brake on, which works best with a friction thumbshifter.


Hey, I too think the trigger shifters are better. For pure ergonomics anyway.

Believe it or not, I just came across some XC Pro 7 speed X-Press shifters (very rare, these were Suntour's first answer to Rapid Fire). If youre interested just PM or email me (email through mtbr is preferred).

My first geared bike had a 5 speed freewheel I think or maybe it was 6. Anwway, youve got me beat for sure with a 3 speed freewheel.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CDMC said:


> Don't tell because the rest of the guys on the forum will want to lynch me. The Ibis Cousin It Tandem I just acquired apparently has Suntour XC stuff on it. I know a lot of guys like thumbies, but I want them gone for two reasons:
> 
> 1) I never cared much for how they worked and prefer trigger shifters  (am and old enough to have started out riding on road bikes that had 3 and 5 gear freewheels with friction shifters), and
> 2) want to put a drag brake on, which works best with a friction thumbshifter.


mixing suntour and shimano drivetrains? it has been done. w/ triggershifters though..


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey, I too think the trigger shifters are better. For pure ergonomics anyway.
> 
> Believe it or not, I just came across some XC Pro 7 speed X-Press shifters (very rare, these were Suntour's first answer to Rapid Fire). If youre interested just PM or email me (email through mtbr is preferred).
> 
> My first geared bike had a 5 speed freewheel I think or maybe it was 6. Anwway, youve got me beat for sure with a 3 speed freewheel.


Thanks. If I convert anything, I will go to the shimano shifters and derailler just for compatability and ease of parts replacement. I need to see exactly what the bike has, as it was bought sight unseen. If it will take 8 speed, I will go that route.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Dura-Ace did*

But you're right. I dont think they made 'mtb' 7 speed freewheels back then.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ah, is it a newly made unit? I dont think they made one during the actual 7 speed era...what was that 89 to 93? Or maybe they did make one then, but it was low end? Im not up to speed on the modern freewheels.


Not initially. Shimano 7 speed was initially freehub-only to drive makers over to the freehub design from freewheels (dunno why people were hesitant, freehubs are mechanically superior, particularly on an MTB where axle loading is an issue). The 7 speed freewheels debuted during the 8 speed era.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

<img src="https://www.nashbar.com/nashbar_photos/250/YF-Z37-NCL-TOP.jpg"

10 bucks at nashbar NEW, probably old stock:

https://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Freewheels

im using it on a bike, its alright... mine was free. haha

nashbar also has 7 speed freewheels and cassettes:

https://www.nashbar.com/results.cfm...by=price1&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Freewheels

and they are shimano compatible. probably made by sunrace or modern suntor something.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

broomhandle said:


> <img src="https://www.nashbar.com/nashbar_photos/250/YF-Z37-NCL-TOP.jpg"
> 
> 10 bucks at nashbar NEW, probably old stock:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think those quirky megarange freewheels are from the mid-late 90s. I think they might still make em.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> those quirky megarange freewheels


What's quirky about them. I might need to pick one up for a pair of Bullseye hubs.

Pinguwin


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> What's quirky about them. I might need to pick one up for a pair of Bullseye hubs.
> 
> Pinguwin


Its a little quirky when you shift from the 24t (or whatever it is) to the 34t or vice versa. Its a large change in cadence.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> What's quirky about them. I might need to pick one up for a pair of Bullseye hubs.
> 
> Pinguwin


im guessing the GIANT big gear and the funny red pulley deraileure (sp?) needed.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeah, I think those quirky megarange freewheels are from the mid-late 90s. I think they might still make em.


Actually, the Megaranges are a post 2001 product, They added an 11-28 in '05 IIRC, as well as the weird 11-34.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

hollister said:


> im guessing the GIANT big gear and the funny red pulley deraileure (sp?) needed.


Should work with any modern MTB derailleur. They also offer an 11-28 version.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

thecrazyfinn said:


> Actually, the Megaranges are a post 2001 product, They added an 11-28 in '05 IIRC, as well as the weird 11-34.


yeah, could be, but I coulda' sworn I had a Hannebrink Extreme Terrain bike in about 2000 that had an old looking megarange on it...


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, could be, but I coulda' sworn I had a Hannebrink Extreme Terrain bike in about 2000 that had an old looking megarange on it...


I think they did have a 13-34 back then. The 11-xx freewheels are new designs.


----------

